# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  LGQ_1_97SD - LG P700,P705,P705GO,P705f,P705g and P708g added.

## 4gsmmaroc

New version - LGQ_1_97SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG P700,P705,P705GO,P705f,P705g and P708g.

----------

